# 31rqs



## TomTomLab (Sep 21, 2004)

My best friend just order this

2005 OUTBACK 31RQS by KEYSTONE MFG. It is huge 34.4 feet long doulbe wide slide(dinette & Couch) Front queen room and rear quad bunks. 7500lbs wowowowowo.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

That rig was by far our favorite at the Tampa RV show. We thought it was nicer than rigs costing many more dollars. Too heavy for my 1/2 ton, but it was nice enough to make me think about it.

Jared


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

TomTomLab,

I've seen this on the Internet and would absolutely love to see it in person! I think this would be the way to go if I decide not to go with a fiver in a few years.

Mark


----------



## cowart66 (Mar 8, 2005)

I saw it. It was sitting next to the 30rls that we bought. We actually looked at it first, but Liked the big windows on the back of the 30rls.
Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Steve,

I like your set-up, too. If there weren't three grandkids in my particular situation, that would definitely be a consideration for an upgrade. I like living "rooms".

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey I have not seen this model yet. Anyone have a link so I can see a layout and pics?

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I just punched in the model into google and saw some pics but no layout. This is a nice looking TT. Maybe time for and upgrade hmmmm.

Thor


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Thor,

Outback Sydney Floor plans


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Drifter

Thanks, I forgot to look at the Keystone web...they actually updated it.









Printed a copy to show my DW. Maybe a new TT









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

The 31RQS is really nice wow!
Thor are you getting a fever.
You better take somthing for it








Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I took a trip to my dealer to look at the new model. Still not in yet but they had some nice pics. What a beauty!!!

Also checked out a similar layout from Jayco. I did not like it. Very difficult to move around while the slide was in. The quality of the trim work was poor. Fit & Finish well below Outback std.

All I can say is that I am glad we all own Outbacks!!!!














sunny

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thor,

I'm with you. What a great looking TT!







That 31RQS is something. I still want to see it in person, though, with the slide out and set up.

I'm just leary of towing an additional 8 feet. I have enough trouble backing the one I have now. shy

But, one can dream.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm with you. I have a 28 footer and the extra 3ft make a big difference. The biggest thing is the weight ... 7060lbs dry!!. Load it up with gear and water and you can easily push close 9000lbs. I think the burb is rated for 8800lbs. If they could only make it 1000lbs lighter









Thor


----------



## FrankC29 (May 30, 2004)

As a 26rs owner (queen bed double bunks), this is an awesome floorplan! Only thing is...I would worry that the extra girth would result in fewer choices for camping??


----------



## TomTomLab (Sep 21, 2004)

My buddie took delv of this unit. WOW it is huge!

He said it Towed great Husky wdh
Pulled it with a 2500 suburban

It is huge when opened up. It also sits higher of the ground, better ground clearence.

Down Fall! You can not get to the bathroom when the slide is in. Double slide is huge--wide and deep.

Best of all is the storage area?? Oh my the back storage area is wide enough to hold a couple of bikes laying down and the front is equally as huge. lp tanks are in a compartment to them selves not more covers.

I like alot and would up grade If I could get to the bathroom, but with slide closed you can,t....my two little ones like to use our own restroom while on the road!!

Upgraded trim and it looks more sturdy than my outback. not that mine is bad it just looks good on the tnew unit!

But it is LONG!!!!!

Just dreaming about it now...will wait unit they chage the design around a little before by new one.

th


----------



## FrankC29 (May 30, 2004)

That bathroom problem is odd, I'm surprised. If you look at the floorplan there appears to be some space for the bathroom door to open with the slides closed, but not much. The door will not open at all?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

It does sound strange. When I looked for a TT.. access to the fridge & bathroom while slide was in was a must.

Thor


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Yep, i've been in it and it IS gorgeous! Made me wish we had waited a couple of extra months before getting ours. Oh well, to live is to learn.


----------

